# List your height (inches) and frame size (cm)



## sonssu (7 Jun 2012)

Me: 5'7 1/2"
50cm

I think mine (frame that is) is too small


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2012)

it depends a lot more on just height.

I am the same as you in height and I ride a 51cm Barron, a small compact Giant and a 16 inch GT Zaskar MTB amongst others which sizes I would have to check.

Did the person who sold you the bike know what they were doing, and importantly have other sizes in stock the could have sold you?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jun 2012)

6' 1" 
60cm


----------



## frayBentos59 (7 Jun 2012)

5ft 11
58cm


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2012)

I'm 5ft 9.25in my bikes are 54cm, 55cm and 56cm; the bike I like best is the 54cm IMO you are better with a bike thats slightly too small and you can adjust than one thats too big and you cant; the smaller bike is also more agile and accelerates better.


----------



## fossala (7 Jun 2012)

5ft 10 and 56cm.


----------



## SoloCyclist (7 Jun 2012)

5ft 9in. One bike is a 56cm standard geometry and another is Medium Giant compact geometry which has a 55.5cm top tube.


----------



## defy-one (7 Jun 2012)

5 ft 11 - 
giant rock mtb is a large
Giant Defy 1 is a M/L in their compact geometry

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## gavintc (7 Jun 2012)

sonssu said:


> Me: 5'7 1/2"
> 50cm
> 
> I think mine (frame that is) is too small


 
Considering that you are not that short, you really do have a small one. 

6 foot high - 2 bikes different geometry 56 and 57 cm.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jun 2012)

6'3 one bike is a 60cm one is a 58cm


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2012)

6' 5"

Cannondale CAAD10 - 60cm
Ribble 7005 Audax - 62cm


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2012)

5'91/2 56cm (top tube) Compact frame with 90mm stem.


----------



## machew (7 Jun 2012)

My height 6'2" 
Total Height of frame 23.5"


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2012)

1.86 m (6' 1") and I normally ride 58 cm bikes with 11 cm stems but I also got on quite well with a 60 cm bike with a 9 cm stem.


----------



## Davidc (7 Jun 2012)

5' 10 1/2" and I ride a 56cm and a 54cm both compact geometry, both comfortable.

I've got short legs and a long body though.

Agree with HLaB that it's better to have a bike that's a bit small to give adjustment options.


----------



## wakou (7 Jun 2012)

Height170cm = 5' 7"
Inseam 80cm

Bikes, Specialized Tricross Sport 56cm x 56cm
Bianchi mega-pro 53cm x 54cm
I feel both are slightly too big for me...


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2012)

5' 9"
56cm (generally speaking - tt length). 2 of my road bikes are 58's but tt length is 56 and the 58 measurement is BB to the top of the seattube, they're compacts.


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2012)

5' 7 and a half
54cm Secteur
54cm Tricross (feels slightly bigger)
17.5" Hybrid


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jun 2012)

5'6
52cm Venge
54cm Dogma
52cm Look695


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2012)

I'm 6 foot my MTB is large, but my touring bike I have no idea, I gave my measurements to the guy in the shop (Robin Thorn) and 3 weeks later I got my bike.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (7 Jun 2012)

6'2" / 58cm


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Jun 2012)

5'6''
51cm


----------



## dodgy (7 Jun 2012)

Pointless thread.


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Jun 2012)

5' 10" and 22" road bike 19" MTB


----------



## jowwy (7 Jun 2012)

5ft 10.5"

52cm Felt Hybrid
55cm Raliegh Sprint roadie


----------



## PpPete (7 Jun 2012)

I am 1m86 tall, but two out of my three bikes are 25-1/2" frames.
The other one is a 60cm.


----------



## MrB1obby (7 Jun 2012)

5ft 9

Bike is 54cm although I could happily fit on a 56cm.


----------



## gaz (7 Jun 2012)

72 Inches tall

58cm Frame


----------



## sean8997 (7 Jun 2012)

5'7" 52cm Merida Cyclocross 3, Small specialized globe roll 1


----------



## Nearly there (7 Jun 2012)

6'1 or 6'2 58cm


----------



## Davidc (7 Jun 2012)

dodgy said:


> Pointless thread.


 
So?

Better than a helmet thread!


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jun 2012)

6'1" and 58cm.


----------



## Muttley (7 Jun 2012)

I'm 5'7" and I had a Carrera Vanquish 52" which was well comfy but had head on with a bus so with the insurance money I bought a Felt F6 51" which is not as comfy but so much more fun


----------



## Monsieur (7 Jun 2012)

Blooming metric!
I'm just 6' and currently have a 20/21'' frame


----------



## e-rider (7 Jun 2012)

6' 2"

60cm Road frame
110mm 6 deg. stem (currently considering 120mm)
460mm bars
39/53T
12-25 (12-27) 10-speed

20" MTB frame (20.5" might be better)
110mm 6 deg. stem
685mm mid-rise bars
22/32/44T
11-32 9-speed

XL Commuter frame (never measured it)
100mm 6 deg. stem
685mm mid-rise bars
26/36/48T
11-32 9-speed

175mm cranks on all!


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jun 2012)

5' 9.75" 54cm bike.

I'm a shortarse with a longer back though, and would struggle with anything bigger for standover height.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jun 2012)

5' 6 49cm
and small.


----------



## Banjo (7 Jun 2012)

5FT 9.5 With 33 inch floor to crotch height 56 cm Road bike with 110 mm stem.


----------



## mickle (7 Jun 2012)

dodgy said:


> Pointless thread.


Yup.


----------



## mickle (7 Jun 2012)

What size feet do you have and what length stem? Makes about as much sense.


----------



## MrB1obby (7 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> What size feet do you have and what length stem? Makes about as much sense.


I'm size 10 feet and have I think a 110mm Stem....


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2012)

5' 9", with short legs = 54cm bike (Carrera's 56cm though!)


----------



## mickle (7 Jun 2012)

I have size 45.5 feet and a 120mm stem.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> What size feet do you have and what length stem? Makes about as much sense.


 8 and 130mm, and my hobbies are reading, travelling the world and charity work.......Do I get the crown and sash ?


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2012)

I think this thread is entertaining! Don't be such a grouch, Mickle


----------



## MrB1obby (7 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I think this thread is entertaining! Don't be such a grouch, Mickle


 
Don't take the piss, he's just annoyed he can't buy normal cycling shoes with those boats he walks on


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jun 2012)

5'8"
My Trek is 54cm
My Cube is 56cm

My wallet is empty.


----------



## xxmimixx (7 Jun 2012)

5' 10 1/2
Cube road bike woman model 56"
Specialized MTB 19"


----------



## Ethan (8 Jun 2012)

6'3''/2'' depending on how hard the weeks been.
56cm frame. Next bike will probably be a 58cm though.


----------



## Ethan (8 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> What size feet do you have and what length stem? Makes about as much sense.


 
my waist is a 32/34 and my helmet is a large


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2012)

Height 5' 6" inside leg 29, short arms
Pearson Fixed, horizontal top tube a 54cm, 90 stem
Verenti Kilmeston compact a 53cm 75 stem
the Kilmeston is about one size to big for me, but still has plenty of seat post showing,
the Pearson is about the right size.
Frame fit is not just about the seat tube but about the top tube length and the geometry as well, the top tube on the Kilmeston is slightly over the ideal length, 53cm to 54cm, the Pearson top tube is on the long end of ideal at 54cm.
Both bikes are smaller than the 21 1/2" that I used to ride when frames were measured in imperial.


----------



## RedRider (8 Jun 2012)

Nine inches.
24mph average over 30mile commute (hilly).


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2012)

5'11" and a 58 inch frame.

My Ape Factor indicates that I'm a bit of a knuckle dragger. Inside leg is quite long for my height. I changed the stem from 110mm to 90mm. I'm still utter pants on the bike.


----------



## MrB1obby (9 Jun 2012)

Ethan said:


> my waist is a 32/34 and my helmet is a large


Errrrgghhh, I didn't want to know that thanks!


----------



## oldroadman (9 Jun 2012)

All very odd. In determining sizing, inside leg to floor is crucial. Measure in metric, multiply by 0.883 and this gives you a very good starting point for setting distance from top of saddle to centre of bottom bracket axle. This works for most people - one Bernard Hinault used to use it, and he could beat most people (well, all of us!). Once the saddle height is set, the length of arm/body can be considered, and generally now most people seem to like a lot of seat post with a smaller frame, the top tube will depend on the angles, rest is extension size and angle, plus style and width of bars. Height of a person is a very, very vague indicator, and practically useless.
Best to get on a fitting jig with a trained person for the best options.


----------



## derrick (9 Jun 2012)

5f 8ins 53cm on road bike,


----------



## mickle (9 Jun 2012)

My penis is twelve inches long but i don't use it as a rule.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jun 2012)

Risking prosecution from the weights and measures facsists...

5'10" and a 20" frame.


----------



## wilko (9 Jun 2012)

5' 9"
54cm Specialized Secteur Elite
It fits me well.


----------



## jdtate101 (9 Jun 2012)

6ft1
56cm frame


----------



## Dan_h (9 Jun 2012)

5'11
50cm frame - I know it sounds small but the top tube slopes downwards on my giant so 50cm is a size medium.


----------



## scouserinlondon (9 Jun 2012)

I'm 5,9 but my legs are so short that I ride a 51cm bike to get the necessary goolie clearance. I have a long stem on it and quite like the more compact frame.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (10 Jun 2012)

5'3 - 18"


----------



## Lorrie (10 Jun 2012)

lol I am a real shorty only 4ft 10in no idea what size bike is but saddle is at lowest it can be


----------



## mickle (10 Jun 2012)

Good grief.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jun 2012)

6'6 and two 58cm framed bikes.


----------



## mickle (10 Jun 2012)

What's the difference between a budgerigar?


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2012)

martint235 said:


> 6'6 and two 58cm framed bikes.


How is the weather up there?


----------



## mickle (10 Jun 2012)

One leg's blue and the other wing is yellow also.


----------



## Chris S (11 Jun 2012)

6 foot
60 cm + the seatpost extended by about 4cm


----------



## mickle (11 Jun 2012)

STOPIT STOPIT STOPIT!!!


----------



## gb155 (11 Jun 2012)

6ft 3"

61cm


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Jun 2012)

I'm 9ft tall - and I ride a 43cm frame. That should skew the results a bit....


----------



## 4F (11 Jun 2012)

46 but I never act my age, shoe size 10.


----------

